# Antoine Walker..



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Of course antonie got his shots up.. in the chicago all star game he took 15 threes!!!!!!!
Hes a descent shooter.. but he has no understanding of team basketball


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

He is a leader though. He doesn't shoot it up like that unless he is hot. If he is cold he knows when to pull the reins back.When he is hot he will light em up. Like that time he hit 7 for 7 against the Sixers in one half.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> Like that time he hit 7 for 7 against the Sixers in one half.


And went 0-6 in the 2nd half, finishing 7-13. :laugh:


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Like I said "when he is hot, he is hot, when he is not, he is not"


----------



## Bean the pimp (Jul 15, 2002)

antoine walker is one the most talented forwards in the nba


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

I think he is the best point forward.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *grizzoistight *
> Of course antonie got his shots up.. in the chicago all star game he took 15 threes!!!!!!!
> Hes a descent shooter.. but he has no understanding of team basketball


If he has no understanding of team basketball, then how come he was socond on the team in assists?


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

5 assists for a Power Forward that doesn't know anything about team play?????

Thats pretty ludacris

He takes some pretty iffy shots sometimes, but to say hes not a team player is going overboard.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Lamar Odom is by far the best point forward in the league, he averaged 6.2 assists before he got injured.....Grant Hill really is but he hasn't played a full season in 3 years but 4 years ago he averaged 22.5, 8 reb, 6.5 assists so it would be close between him and Odom...but 'Toine ain't top 3, Pippen still is alive at #5 but KG with 5.2 assists would be #3.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

I mean someone who actually runs the point, not who gets the most assists. Garnett don't run the point.


----------



## thuglife (Jul 19, 2002)

i would agree walker is one of the best power forwards in the game


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

In my opinion, Antoine Walker is one of the most overrated players in the NBA. Not only does he shoot a horrendous percentage, but his shot selection is terrible. He does not stop shooting when he is cold, he just keeps chucking them up. Evidence: 2001-2002 season stats. He's not a top flight defender and at times is lazy when it comes to rebounding. He'll have a good game, and when he does you will definately hear about it (or see it: The Wiggle).

I will not change my stance. There are roughly 10 PF's in the league I'd rather have on my team.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

If you think that's a ball hog Shawn Marion got 52pts in the All-Star game.


----------



## TheRealist (Jul 24, 2002)

I hate everything about Walker's game. I agree with the person that said he is overrated. I mean the east is so weak when it comes to power fowards, thats the only reason people make such a big deal about him. He is a solid player but he isn't a superstar.:no:


----------



## Kaboom Brown (Jul 15, 2002)

Ya'll just hate him because you don't like his Wiggle and his 3 pt. shooting. His shot selection isn't as bad as people say it is. I watch the guy every game and he only takes like 1 bad shot a game. And besides, Jimmy OB encourages him to shoot it when he has an open look. Antoine is extremely hard to defend because he can hit the three, but he can also drive past most in the East. He has trouble getting his offense going against Derrick Coleman types but goes off on the Rasheed Wallace types. He is a great leader and got his team to the ECF's last year and noone can take that away from him. He is made out of rubber and has missed a only a handful of games in his career. (Knock on wood.) He has outstanding dribbling skills because he was a skinny 6'4" player and thought he was going to be a guard in the NBA and played point in High School. He is really a great contributor in terms of charity and was recently named one of the NBA's Good Guys. I cannot say I respect your opinion if you cite his wiggle as the reason why you wouldn't consider him in the top 10 power forwards. He is at least in the top 5.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by *IMX *
> If you think that's a ball hog Shawn Marion got 52pts in the All-Star game.


when has Shawn Marion made it to the all star game?


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *PhatDaddy3100 *
> 
> 
> when has Shawn Marion made it to the all star game?


He is talking about the Chicago all star game


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Kaboom Brown *
> Ya'll just hate him because you don't like his Wiggle and his 3 pt. shooting. His shot selection isn't as bad as people say it is. I watch the guy every game and he only takes like 1 bad shot a game. And besides, Jimmy OB encourages him to shoot it when he has an open look. Antoine is extremely hard to defend because he can hit the three, but he can also drive past most in the East. He has trouble getting his offense going against Derrick Coleman types but goes off on the Rasheed Wallace types. He is a great leader and got his team to the ECF's last year and noone can take that away from him. He is made out of rubber and has missed a only a handful of games in his career. (Knock on wood.) He has outstanding dribbling skills because he was a skinny 6'4" player and thought he was going to be a guard in the NBA and played point in High School. He is really a great contributor in terms of charity and was recently named one of the NBA's Good Guys. I cannot say I respect your opinion if you cite his wiggle as the reason why you wouldn't consider him in the top 10 power forwards. He is at least in the top 5.


 I did not say "The Wiggle" was the reason he isn't a top 10 power forward.

Reasons:

1. He shoots a poor percentage.

2. As much as you say he doesn't take bad shots, he does. You can't go 2-11 behind the three point line without chucking up ill-advised shots.

3. He isn't a top notch defender by any means.

4. He can be lazy at times with his rebounding.

5. He could really do damage in the post, but he'd rather play outside shooting threes.

6. One of the league's good guys? He sure masks that on the court. He has been notorious for trash talking and whining to the officials.

Antoine Walker is not the type of guy to build a franchise around. He can be a very solid player, but he is not a superstar by any stretch of the imagination. Plus, until he decides to play a more team-oriented game he will not be in the top 10 PF's, in my opinion.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Walker IS very annoying, but he is not overrated IMO. He does what he needs to do and he is the 2nd best player on a very good team. yes, his little "wiggle" made me cringe, but the replays made me laugh.


----------

